# Oral B toothpaste



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

Anyone used it? Whats it like?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

It's mint!


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Fuccking brilliant stuff. Great strength gains, hardly any water retention. Only thing is you have to brush twice a day. Best bet is Oral E for 8 weeks. Only have to brush once a week.

PCT is simple on this stuff too. Purple Listerene for 3 weeks. And if you want, some blue Extra.


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

Dananaman said:


> Fuccking brilliant stuff. Great strength gains, hardly any water retention. Only thing is you have to brush twice a day. Best bet is Oral E for 8 weeks. Only have to brush once a week.
> 
> PCT is simple on this stuff too. Purple Listerene for 3 weeks. And if you want, some blue Extra.


No sides then? sounds too good to be true


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tastes strange, like spot cream !


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

tempnatural said:


> *Anyone used it*? Whats it like?


not yet my source is having trouble getting hold of it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome to the dark side


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

tempnatural said:


> No sides then? sounds too good to be true


I've never experienced any.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i use oral b powder is even better


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

tempnatural said:


> Anyone used it? Whats it like?


I've tried it bud, it's pants, imagine dog poo with crystals in it !

P.S - I work for a competitor


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

It's great stuff!


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

vetran said:


> not yet my source is having trouble getting hold of it


Has anyone heard of crest? A guy in my gym can get some. Says it's blindin...or you can blind people with it after using it..not sure.

Vetran, let us know if you get any pip with yours...


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

musio said:


> Has anyone heard of crest? A guy in my gym can get some. Says it's blindin...or you can blind people with it after using it..not sure.
> 
> Vetran, let us know if you get any pip with yours...


in all seriousness i dont even want to imagine what the pip would be like if this was actually tried, as a toothpaste its awesome


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

yea iv been using it. No complaints. Nothing special though tbh.


----------



## bodymuscle (Aug 13, 2011)

I have been using it from past few months and i am very satisfied.


----------



## buildingmuscle (Aug 13, 2011)

I use toothpaste and Crest Pro-health. They are good toothpaste to use.


----------



## Garbs (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm using it at the mo, prefer aquafresh extreme [sounds like a supp!].

The oral b loses its 'foaminess' too quickly for me.


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Tastes strange, like spot cream !


What does spot cream taste like.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Got Gyno symptoms from it


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

keano said:


> Got Gyno symptoms from it


Did you run a PCT of mouthwash swirling for 30 seconds after? ...phifft...noob....


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

My mates on that but he got bad acne and some gyno from it. I decided to go for Colgate @ 5mg ED on blast and cruise. Liver support wise I'm using H20 @ 30ml ED on waking and pre-bed. Seeing some great gains so far however not sure how much of it i'll keep when i come off it.


----------

